# Pb Airport Adresse Ip



## enzo911 (29 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous.

Je rencontre récemment un problème sur mon Macbook pour naviguer sur le net.

Je perds mon signal wifi, même en étant à côté de ma live box.

Après avoir téléphoné à orange, j'ai pu obtenir une nouvelle live box.

Malgré cela, ma connection se coupe parfois sans raison.

Quand cela arrive, il y a mon adresse IP qui change toute seule dans la configuration réseau, passant de 192. ... à 168. ... .

J'ai testé de "forcer" l'IP 192. ... en configurant manuellement, mais ça ne semble pas suffir.

Dois je aller directement changer ma carte airport?

Si quelqu'un pourrait m'aider j'en serai ravi.

Merci de votre aide


----------



## djm (29 Décembre 2007)

suivant ton lieu d'habitation, tu as peut être des interférences avec d'autres réseaux wifi.
Change de canal de transmission pour voir .


----------



## gébébégé (29 Décembre 2007)

souvent quand ça m'arrive je vais dans Préférences/Réseau et je clique en bas sur Assistant.
Cet assistant m'a toujours dépanné grâce à sa formule "Diagnostic"


----------



## YULlover (29 Décembre 2007)

C'est un problème qui m'arrive souvant aussi, parcontre je suis avec Vidéotron (Québec) et en téléphonant au service a la clientèle, on ma dit que je n'avais pas de IP fixe donc plusieurs fois par semaine l'IP change par lui meme.

Ma solution quand sa arrive, j'enleve le courant sur le routeur pendant 10 sec, je remet le secteur et tout marche ensuite pour quelque temps...


----------



## vg93179 (29 Décembre 2007)

C'est un problème inhérant à cette daube de livebox, inventel ou sagem... 
a part débrancher et rebooter la livebox, y a pas grand chose à faire (et même les techos de l'assistance en ligne le reconnaissent) 
Après quelques mois à ce tarif là, j'ai décidé de quitté Orange...


----------



## gébébégé (29 Décembre 2007)

vg93179 a dit:


> Après quelques mois à ce tarif là, j'ai décidé de quitté Orange...



Et... tu es chez qui maintenant ?


----------



## vg93179 (29 Décembre 2007)

gébébégé a dit:


> Et... tu es chez qui maintenant ?



Chez noos/numericable, avec un modem ethernet, sur lequel est branché une borne airport extreme. 
+ le téléphone
+ la TV
Pas de soucis depuis un peu plus d'un an (à part des soucis de facturation vites réglés)
Mais bon comme tous les FAI, ca viendra certainement un jour


----------



## djm (29 Décembre 2007)

je maintient le problème de perturbation de réseau wifi. Cela dit chez orange (et les autres fai) l'adresse IP est maintenu pour 24 H. D'autres part ton IP est obtenu sur le réseau interne donc tant que l'un des appareils n'est pas déconnecté il n'y as pas de changement d'ip.
Le problème d'YULlover vient que le modem est en mode bridge (pont) ;c'est à dire que c'est l'ordi qui gère la connection.


----------



## vg93179 (29 Décembre 2007)

djm a dit:


> je maintient le problème de perturbation de réseau wifi. Cela dit chez orange (et les autres fai) l'adresse IP est maintenu pour 24 H. D'autres part ton IP est obtenu sur le réseau interne donc tant que l'un des appareils n'est pas déconnecté il n'y as pas de changement d'ip.
> Le problème d'YULlover vient que le modem est en mode bridge (pont) ;c'est à dire que c'est l'ordi qui gère la connection.



Non, en wifi la livebox distribue des adresses ip sur le réseau (mode routeur). 
L'adresse ip qui change toutes les 24h est celle que reçoit la livebox d'orange, pas celle qu'elle distribue. 
Cette dernière change à chaque reconnexion de l'ordi. 
Et c'est là que se situe le problème. Parfois la livebox distribue une adresse ip locale en 169.XX. Empechant l'acces au net. 
Les pertubations wifi ne changent pas l'ip !


----------



## djm (30 Décembre 2007)

eh bien puisque la livebox a été changer, faire un essaie de connection en filaire.
possible que la carte airport cafouille donc perturbation sur la connection wifi .


----------



## enzo911 (2 Janvier 2008)

J'ai testé ma connection
par ethernet:
AUCUNE PROBLEME


Je suis donc allé amener
mon mac book au SAV
(ma garantie prenant fin le 10).

J'espère que le problème sera résolu.

Mais en attendant,
Plus d'ordinateur jusqu'au
7 février...

Je vous remerci de vos réponses.


----------



## vg93179 (2 Janvier 2008)

euh..... 
J'ai crû écrire que c'était un problème inhérant à toutes les livebox... 
Mais bon, si tu aimes le SAV ... 
Tu avais testé ton macbook avec une autre source wifi  avant ? Si tu avais eu le même pb, là je veux bien incriminer le macbook, mais là, dans ce que tu décris, c'est un pb de livebox (j'ai eu le même avec 3 livebox à la suite, avant de partir de chez orange.) 

Mais bon, après tout,  c'est ton ordi, ta vie, etc.


----------

